# [epic] Troubleshooters for the gods (PC's please)



## Pate Pot Pete (Jun 29, 2005)

Sometimes even the overgods need help, a certain low level deity needs to be removed, a abomination is getting out of hand, or a plane is in jepardy. When a god needs that kind of help, he needs a real epic hero he needs...... YOU the trobleshooters for the gods.


In specifics the PC's will be 44th level epic hero's who serve Gutor'kit'olip'sus'rion'kep'jhan. More commonly known as Gutor. Gutor cannot interfere with anything directly. However he does his work through "trobleshooting" teams like you. Sometimes one mission may be directly opposite the other. But that is part of job. 

Before I post specific rules on character creation I would like to see backgrounds of the characters.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 29, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> ......In specifics the PC's will be 44th level epic hero's who serve Gutor'kit'olip'sus'rion'kep'jhan. More commonly known as Gutor. Gutor cannot interfere with anything directly. However he does his work through "trobleshooting" teams like you. Sometimes one mission may be directly opposite the other. But that is part of job.
> 
> Before I post specific rules on character creation I would like to see backgrounds of the characters.




This sounds interesting.  However, I have never done anything at epic level.  I will write something in soon.

The troubleshooting group needs to have someone discrete and stealthy.  

Virgil was a master spy and a point man in the beginning of his young life.  Going through wars and whoring himself out to the highest bidder, he worked from every angle.  Increasing his experience by leaps and bounds.  He was no assassin and when he noticed that assassin s where being used with more frequency, he focused and learned how to be an anti- assassin thereby helping kings to root out this evil scourge.  From these job(s) Virgil was noticed by the gods and tapped to join the troubleshooters group.  He than gained further experience as an infiltrator and spy, never varying nor watering down his quest for improved ‘rogue’ training.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 29, 2005)

BOOYA.  OK, Looking at either an Epic mage (Warlock if you allow Complete Arcane.. been wanting to run an Epic warlock since the book came out), or an Epic Fighter (Straight up no multiclassing).  A man who thinks he's the 'best of the best' and can top anyone, cocky but generally a good guy.

post more when I know which one it's gonna be.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 29, 2005)

I'l like to be in this thing too. I'm thinking of playing an epic shadowdancer. I like to use some pretty unusual books sometimes so I'm kind of hoping that any books will be allowed, but if not, I can use core too. 

This character is an assassin (the character type, not the class) who enjoys taking the most challenging jobs and lives for the hunt. He is a human who was raised in the underdark with skin as dark as the deepest shadow.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 29, 2005)

Actually, if theres gonna be a large restriction on books, I'll switch characters to a duelist/tempest providing the completes are gonna be allowed.


----------



## Someone (Jun 29, 2005)

I´d be interested, though I don´t have experience playing characters of such absurd level (and I doubt anyone has). A background would take a while to write.


----------



## Someone (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok, I´ll leave the spellcasters for those with better munchkin minds and take the role of the tank. First, very schematic thoughts at background would be:

The character (name undecided) was born as a humble human in a barbarian tribe ruled by a mighty black dragon. It used the barbarians for many tasks unworthy of it´s time; like soldiers and strike teams against other, lesser dragons. The character was rather good at this, and soon was favored by the black wyrm for his distant relation with black dragons, relations that he was taught how to awaken and become like his master. Though he couldn´t stand the suffering of his people under the dragon´s claw.

After countless battles at the wyrm´s service, he became so powerful that even the black dragon feared him; a scaly, unstoppable machine of destruction. Foreseeing the coming treason, the barbarian faced his master and single-handedly defeated it in an (epic) battle. After emerging from the ruins of the dragon´s cave, he was received as a virtual demigod by his tribe, wich he ruled for a while before attracting Gutor´s attention and becoming a member of his cosmic police.

(He would be a barbarian/dragon disciple/legendary juggernaut, with one level of sorcerer to meet the dragon disciple´s requisites)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

There was a time when things were simple.  There was also a time when life was considered sacred.  Now often it is discounted, pushed away, discarded like a dry leaf.  I won't let that happen anymore, not now, not ever again.  For fifty years I devoted myself to the power and glory of nature, and for so long I did what I could, not bothering to trouble myself with what I could not change.

I don't worry abou that anymore.  Now there is little I can't change.  Life _will_ be respected around me.  No axe touches trees in my presence without permission, no life is taken that I will not try to return.  I was born to serve in the glory of nature.  Now I am but a step below the gods.

~~~

*Background:*   Fairweather was born a hunter’s daughter on the forest’s edge, the only daughter and child of Renweth Deepstrider, as his wife, Jaleen, died in childbirth.  Her first days of life were rather precarious, and her father once swore to her that she only survived because of a miracle from the heavens.  She learned to hunt and to respect her prey, as her father did, how to search in the woods for the foods she needed.  However, it was in one of her wanderings that she was confronted by a large dire mountain tiger mother with a pair of cubs.  She was certain she would die, but to her surprise, the mother tiger rubbed up against her and treated her like her own.  

Astounded, she didn’t even hear her father come up behind her.  When she heard his gasp, she whirled around.  Her father was dead white, and she asked him, fearfully, what was going on.  In a moment, Fairweather’s life was turned upside down.  Her father told her that in his sorrow over his wife’s death, and the thought of his own inability to raise a babe, he took the infant Fairweather deep into the forest and left her there in a small cave.  He returned a year later, out of remorse, and found his infant daughter being suckled by a dire mountain tiger.  He waited until the tiger left, and then stole his daughter back, sure that her survival was a sign from the gods.

At hearing this, Fairweather was troubled, and told her father she needed to find her own path.  And with that, she left with the mountain tiger.  For the next several years, she lived in the woods, learning the ways of the wild from the perspective of the beasts.  With the mother tiger, she raised one of the little cubs as her own, and called her new friend Kessian.

It was almost ten years befor the young druid emerged out of the woods again.  She found herself drawn to the cities that her father had always disparaged, determined to find out about them.  She felt that she had mastered much of the wilderness and wanted to see if she could master such an alien environment.

It took her twice as long to master the nature of the cities as it did the nature of the wild, and she lived much of that time as a dog, cat, or rat.  But it was here where she learned of the life of adventuring, and power of magic, and the strength of diversity.  In the city was where she learned to interact with different people, even those that found her native home as strange as she did the city.

After leaving her extended stay in the city, she spent the next several years adventuring and traveling all around the country.  She taught other budding young druids the secrets of woods, but she never took an apprentice, finding little amusement in traveling with those much younger and less experienced than her.  She far prefers to travel with peers, those that she will not have to protect.

~~~

This character will be a druid, possibly with a PrC, but I would need to know what books are available before I go and declare anything.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 29, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> I´d be interested, though I don´t have experience playing characters of such absurd level (and I doubt anyone has). A background would take a while to write.




As a matter of fact, I've gamed with up to a 60th level party (starting 60th that is, we got to 67).


----------



## silentspace (Jun 29, 2005)

Generalist wizard. Possibly taking archmage and/or loremaster.  Maybe other prcs, depending on what's available.  

Isida, it would be good to see Fairweather again, advanced 19 levels!  I might play Anja again too, but I'm tempted to cook up something different.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

silentspace, yeah, I've been wanting to play her again for a while.  I was pondering going the geomancer route, because that way Fairweather would really look the part of one of nature's avatars.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2005)

*Orion*

I would like to play the quintessential Elf Fighter-Mage/Eldritch Knight.

Has it only been a century? Gods preserve me, I thought it had been twice that time since I started out. I am Orion Arathain. I have worked to fulfill my destiny since the Faerie King told me he had chosen me as his tool. Decades I spent, fending off the creatures of the dark realms and nightmare creatures that would have left a normal Elf blind with madness.

On that faithful day that the King told me I was free to follow my own life I found I was lost with out direction. I wandered the cosmos The stories I could tell of the Warforged of Eberron or the Kender of the Forgotten Realms, I have seem so much and now I find myself with a new commander, a diety no less. Have I come so far only to find myself once again under anothers thumb? Is this my own choice or something imposed on me? I have much to learn even at 328 years old.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jun 30, 2005)

While I don't own any  books outside the cores (Beside Hero's of Battle) you can e-mail me at SFHunter12@aol.com for details of any classes your interested in.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 30, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> While I don't own any books outside the cores (Beside Hero's of Battle) you can e-mail me at SFHunter12@aol.com for details of any classes your interested in.




If you have any good methods for downloading, msn or WinMX or something like that, I have PDF files for almost every 3rd or 3.5 book printed by WotC. If you want I could send some to you. The ones I'm working with right now are the Complete Warrior and the Complete Adventurer.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 30, 2005)

Info away Pete!


----------



## Albedo (Jun 30, 2005)

Whats better than the life of a delivery boy? As far as Sodarn Hardowhit is concerned, there's nothing. But that is just reminiscing of the good ol times when the little halfling delivered goods through dangerous trade routes and war situations for anyone who could pay the price. But those days are gone now, and Sodarn now has to use his skills for much more important, and dangerous, situations. Origionally an act for a travelling circus, Sodarn's specialty is dodging. He could escape from any conseivable trap, avoid even the most skilled of hunters and when nobodys looking, strike a fatal blow to his opponents. After a horde of rampaging Oozes destroyed his circus home, Sodarn ventured across the world to advance his skills even further. A friendly, carefree adventurer, Sodarn is the type of guy who would do anything he can to help his fellow adventurers.


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> While I don't own any  books outside the cores (Beside Hero's of Battle) you can e-mail me at SFHunter12@aol.com for details of any classes your interested in.




Mine are core and one appearing in the epic level handbok, so I don´t think there´s any problem with those.


----------



## Someone (Jun 30, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> (He would be a barbarian/dragon disciple/legendary juggernaut, with one level of sorcerer to meet the dragon disciple´s requisites)




Eeeeh, that was supposed to be a legendary *dread*nought. ´Nought said.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 30, 2005)

FYI - I will be offline tonight through tuesday.  So if you do not hear from me, that is why.


Albedo, Can I get your e-mail address?  My address is from @ gmail.com.   'Daddy.voodoo' is in front.  i have a question to ask you.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2005)

Would you care for an epic monk type character?  Since the fighter was taken *sniff sniff*

The epitome of human perfection, a lone warrior unrivalled amongst millions, who walks amongst the clouds and heavens as a pure and undisturbed being.

A human monk, paragon possibly.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2005)

The Warlock is out of Complete Arcane.  I don't have it in a format that I can E-mail (PDF's tend to be too large), but I can e-mail you a list of what they get, etc.  Or would you rather I just do the fighter?


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 30, 2005)

If you don't want to do the fighter, I could do the fighter


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey,

I'd like to try this too, if there's still space. My character would be an Elan and his classes would be a mixture of monk/psion/sorceror + pr classes.

Is there still space?

Cheers,

SG


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 1, 2005)

Nevermind.


----------



## Someone (Jul 1, 2005)

Leaving aside the detail of being a half-celestial half-dragon pixie (wich makes a 200% of you), you should check the epic mystic theurge, wich pretty much sucks badly.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 1, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Leaving aside the detail of being a half-celestial half-dragon pixie (wich makes a 200% of you), you should check the epic mystic theurge, wich pretty much sucks badly.




Heh, I just did, scrapped the idea, wasn't really what I was aiming at in the beginning anyway.

However, I'm interested in joining this, going cleric/Divine caster. Am thinking something in the lines of Half-Celestial Human Cleric 5 / Divine Oracle 10 / Contemplative 10 / Radiant Servant of Pelor 10 / (Something 5)


----------



## Rino (Jul 2, 2005)

you are still looking for another PC?

if so i wanna join in on the fun.


after looking at some books i came up with:
my first idea was stone giant/fighter, but since we are on a sort of stealthy party this might not be thet best way, but fun.

or

an archer, based on a fighter/rogue. so stealth and death combined


background:

he was already from a young age interested in 1 things: his self made bow. it couldn;t fire anything but it got him started to make a better bow.
within a few years he became the best archer of the village he lived in. he went to regional achery tournaments to become the best archer in the world. 
then war broke out. he was drafted and soon trained into a member of an elite combatgroup. he was trained in stealth and entering w/o begin detected.
after the war he searched for a legendary group of archers, for which archery is a way of life.  he found them and learned all there is to know about achery. 
his path took him to find the best bow he could find or be made for him. finaly he found his ultimate weapen. it could only be crafted by 1 man, but he already died. he went the gray waste to save the man who could make his bow. it almost killed him on this (epic) quest into the realms of the death.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> Leaving aside the detail of being a half-celestial half-dragon pixie (wich makes a 200% of you), you should check the epic mystic theurge, wich pretty much sucks badly.




If you look at savage species, they say you can have as many "halves" as you want on your character.


----------



## Someone (Jul 2, 2005)

I know, it was only a joke.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2005)

Character's nearing completion, i redid the whole concept and am now: 
Darius Elzmyr, NG Human Male 
Cleric3/Sorc4/Geomancer10/Mystic Theurge10/Archmage5/Heirophant5/Cosmic Descryer7


----------



## Albedo (Jul 2, 2005)

God, theres soo many damn things to make at this level. I'm gonna change my character ONE more time. I've decided on an Arcane Trickster/Spellsword. Characters built, I'm just waiting on the rouges gallery thread.


----------



## Rino (Jul 2, 2005)

where can i find the stats and starting money and XP


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 2, 2005)

What are your rules for cohorts? If you accept cohorts in the game, that is.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Dekron, Ghaele (from Savage Species) Wizard / Mystic Theurge *

I'm not sure if there are still spaces available, but I note down my character concept anyway.

*Background:*
Eon's ago Dekron was a humbly mortal follower of Gutor, although he died an untimely death, he was still counted worthy by his god, and was thus reborn as a young Ghaele in his lords service.

Since that distant day Dekron has served Gutor faithfully and rose to a high rank within the Celestials, during his long service to Gutor Dekron gained an interest in, and began to study the arcane arts. 

Dekron currently holds the rank of Knight Lieutenant within the Celestial armies and acts as Chief Magical Advisor to the Leader of Gutors celestial host.

Dekron has managed to distinguished himself thru a combination of unswerving and unquestioning loyalty, creativity and a Zeal bordering on fanaticism.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 4, 2005)

Lord_Raven88, so... your character is immortal?


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jul 4, 2005)

Sure thing just e-mail the warlock, and people can I see some stats for the characters and then I will choose the gorup of six.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 4, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Sure thing just e-mail the warlock, and people can I see some stats for the characters and then I will choose the gorup of six.





Ummm.. what are the character creation rules then?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 4, 2005)

Yes, you did say you wanted character backgrounds before giving us the character creation rules...  So you have the backgrounds.  Now what?


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (Jul 4, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Lord_Raven88, so... your character is immortal?



Um I believe Celestials are immortal, or to describe it better, have eternal life.

SO Dekron was once a human cleric a long time ago, he died became a petitioner and was eventually changed into a Ghaele, he then spent a very long time working his way of the celestial ladder, and learning extra skills.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 4, 2005)

k, I'm gonna post my character, but I'm gonna make some assumptions. First, I'm gonna use a 32 point buy system for stats, and second since the gp chart in the book does not have a 44th level gold value, I'm gonna estimate it to be 20 million. I'll alter the character afterwards if you decide on something else.


----------



## Rino (Jul 5, 2005)

the gc will be around 19mil

39 is 12.3m
40 is 13.6m
41 is 14.9m?
42 is 16.2m?
43 is 17.5m?
44 is 18.8m?

lemme do the same. 32point buy and 19m starting money


----------



## Albedo (Jul 5, 2005)

Heres a finished draft of my character.

Name: Darimaus
Class: 3 Rogue, 4 Wizard, 1 Fighter, 10 Spellsword, 26 Arcane Trickster
Race: Elf
Alignment: CG
Deity: None

Str: 30+10 (13 Base + 12 Enhancement + 5 Inherent) 
Dex: 32+11 (15 Base + 12 Enhancement + 5 Inherent)
Con: 22+6 (11 Base + 6 Enhancement + 5 Inherent)
Int: 44+17 (16 Base + 12 Enhancement + 5 Inherent + 11 Level)
Wis: 22+6 (11 Base + 6 Enhancement + 5 Inherent)
Cha: 21+5 (10 Base + 6 Enhancement + 5 Inherent)

BAB: 27
Fort: 21/+40
Ref: 20/+41
Will: 22/+38
AC: 36 = 10 Base + 6 Dex + 9 Armor Bonus + 5 Deflection + 5 Natural Armor + 1 Shield
Initiative: +11
Speed: 60
HD: 6 + 2d6 + 30d4 + 11d10 + 237
HP: ?

Feats: Dodge (1), Mobility (3), Scribe Scroll (4), Eschew Materials (6), Spring Attack (8), Quicken Spell (9), Extend Spell (10), Empower Spell (12), Twin Spell (15), Maximize Spell (18), 

Epic Feats: Intensify Spell, Improved Spell Capacity x3, Improved Metamagic x8

Skills:
Rogue: 6x11 = 66
Wizard: 4x5 = 20
Fighter: 1x4 = 4
Spellsword: 10x4 = 40
Arcane Trickster: 26x6 = 156
Total = 286

Tumble 47/+78, Spellcraft 47/+65, Knowledge Arcana 47/+65, Hide 47/+73, Move Silently 47/+73, Spot 47/+53, Intimidate 4/+9, Jump 0/+30, Climb 0/+30, Balance 0/+31
Escape Artist 0/+25

Special Attacks/Qualities: Evasion, Trap Sense +1, Sneak Attack 16d6, Trapfinding, Ranged Legerdmain 7/day, Impromptu Sneak Attack 6/day, Channel Spell 5/day, Multiple Channel Spell, Ignore Spell Failure 30%

Spells:

Spells Known:
0 - All
1 - Identify, True Strike, Ray of Enfeeblement, Mage Armor, Shield, Expeditious Retreat, Alarm, Detect Undead
2 - Mirror Image, Blink, Displacement, Water Breathing, Scorching Ray
3- Fly, Haste, Tongues, Vampiric Touch
4 - Dimensional Anchor, Stoneskin, Enervation, Dimension Door
5 - Cloudkill, Wall of Force, Wall of Stone, Greater Heroism
6 - Contingency, Antimagic Field, Wall of Iron, True Seeing
7 - Greater Teleport, Disintegrate, Planeshift
8 - Polar Ray, Moment of Prescience, Horrid Wilting, Otto's Irresistible Dance
9 - Time Stop, Foresight, Mordenkainen's Disjunction, Energy Drain, Soul Bind, Wish, Meteor Swarm, Gate, Imprisonment, Ottoluke's Telekinetic Sphere 

Prepared Spells:
0(4): Read Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand
1(13): Magic Missile, Shield, Ray of Enfeeblement, True Strike x5, Expeditious Retreat, Identify, Detect Undead, Alarm
2(12): Quickened True Strike x6, Intensified Ray of Enfeeblement x4, Intensified Magic Missile x2
3(12): Intensified Extended Mirror Image x2, Water Breathing x2, Blink x2, Displacement x2, Tongues, Fly, Haste x2 
4(12): Intensified Vampiric Touch x3, Quicken Extended Water Breathing, Quicken Extended Blink, Quicken Extended Displacement, Quicken, Intensified Ray of Enfeeblement, Quicken Intensified Magic Missile
5(12): Quicken Intensified Ray of Enfeeblement x3, Quicken Intensified Magic Missile x3, Twinned Intensified Magic Missile x2, Quickened Extended Dimensional Anchor x2, Intensified Enervation, Quickened Extended Stoneskin
6(11): Intensified Quickened Enervation x2, Intensified Cloudkill x2, Wall of Force, Wall of Iron, Quickened Intensified Magic Missile x2, Quickened Intensified Ray of Enfeeblement x2, Intensified Twinned Magic Missile
7(11): Intensified Twinned Vampiric Touch x2, Intensified Quicken Vampiric Touch x2, Intensified Cloudkill x2, Intensified Quicken Twinned Scorching Ray x2, Quickened Planeshift, Extended Quickened True Seeing, Extended Quickened Greater Heroism 
8(11): Quickened Greater Teleport x3, Contingency, Quickened Extended Mislead, Quickened Intensified Cloudkill x2, Twinned Intensified Cloudkill, Intensified Disintegrate x2
9(11): Intensified Twinned Quicken Magic Missile x2, Foresight, Soulbind, Quickened Extended Moment of Prescience x2, Intensified Horrid Wilting x3, Mordenkainen's Disjunction x2 
10(3): Quicken Empowered Extended Timestop x2, Intensified Extended Time Stop
11(3): Intensified Twinned Horrid Wilting, Intensified Twinned Polar Ray x2
12(3): Intensified Twinned Energy Drain x2, Intensified Quickened Energy Drain

Equipment: 
Tomes (Read): +5 to every Stat: 825,000
Belt of Epic Strength +12: 1,440,000
Head Band of Epic Intelligence +12: 1,440,000
Gloves of Epic Dex +12/Storing: 1,470,000
Robe of Health/Charisma/Wisdom +6: 144,000
Wings of Epic Resistance +10: 1,081,000
Boots of Swiftness: 256,000
Adamantine Longsword of Speed, Spellstoring, Ghost Touch, +5: 203,015
Buckler of Reflecting, Exceptional Arrow Deflection, Infinite Arrow Deflection: 5,760,000
Mithril Chainshirt of Heavy Fortification, Greater Resistance (fire, cold, sonic, acid, electricity), Greater Slick, Greater Silent Moves, Greater Shadow, Etherealness, +5: 581,350)
Ring of Weaponbreaking/Sustenance/Rapid Healing/Regeneration/Protection +5: 963,750
Ring of Wizardry 1-9: 4,085,000
Scarab of Natural Armor +5/Protection: 107,000
Pearl of Power Lv 9 x10: 810,000
Pearl of Power Lv 8 x 10: 640,000
Heward's Handy Haversack: 2,000
Boccob's Blessed Book: 12,500
Silk Rope 100ft: 20
Everburning Torch x5: 550
Tinder Twig x100: 100
Shovel: 2
Flint and Steel: 1
GP: 177,762

Attacks:
Longsword: +42/+37/+32/+27 1d8+15 19-20x2 (Spell currently stored: Intensified Vampiric Touch)

Description: Darimaus is a 5'8, well build Elven male. Wearing flamboyant and colorful clothes, and wielding a longsword and buckler, he has seems more like a pirate or renegade than the wizard he really is. 

Personality: Darimaus is a very easygoing guy, belying the fact that he spent the majority of his life as a very successful assassin. While he does not hesitate to kill when it's necessary, he spends most of his time trying to help people, and his goal is to rid the land of evil and destruction so that his family can live in peace.

History: Darimaus' parents once lived in a mystical forest which had grown sentient and powerful. Its magic scared a group of nearby evil sorcerer's, who destroyed the forest and its elven denizens. Darimaus' parents escaped with a seed of the forest and replanted it, starting the forest back up again and raising two children. Being two wizards, Darimaus' parents passed down their magical secrets to their sons. But Darimaus grew weary of reading books and theorizing about arcane powers. He neglected his studies and ended up training swordplay under an arms merchant whose routes took him past the magical forest. His parents were disappointed by his lack of interest in the arcane arts and focused their attention on his younger brother, Mevellious. After awhile though, Mevellious decided to travel abroad and study the world on his own, rather than take after his parents and care for the magical forest they lived in. Once again, Darimaus' parents were crushed, so Darimaus decided he would once again take up magic and inherit the family legacy. But the sorcerers who had destroyed the forest managed to hunt the family down and killed Darimaus' parents and leveled the forest. Darimaus managed to slay the exhausted spellcasters and save some seeds of his own to replant. He then decided that he would find his own way in the world. He left the growing forest to tend to itself and traveled across many villages, doing odd jobs for food and lodging. One fateful day though, he ran into a group of bandits. One of the bandits was marked for death by an assassin's guild known as the Gloomwood Stalkers, and a few of their members were waiting to spring there ambush when Darimaus encountered their pray. The young elf gave a good account for himself, but was eventually overwhelmed by the odds. The assassin's then stepped in to finish the job and save the traveler, who had managed to make a good impression on them. He was then offered a position inside the guild, and managed to climb his way up to the top, until an Undead Witch corrupted the leader, and Darimaus cleansed the organization and took over. He then fell in love with a fellow guild member and retired to raise a family, letting his hardened heart crack from years of peaceful living. When his home was nearly destroyed by a nearby battle between two Avatars of Gods, Darimaus decided he had to adventure out and keep the peace so that his family would not be endangered. Now he seeks to work for the gods and keep everything from turning into a global disaster.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 5, 2005)

Rino said:
			
		

> the gc will be around 19mil
> 
> 39 is 12.3m
> 40 is 13.6m
> ...




The chart doesn't stay consistant. Odds are the number it goes up by increases by 44. Its up to the dm really.


----------



## Ringmereth (Jul 5, 2005)

Since this game has only one completed character, I'm going to hope there's still some room, and begin work on a mostly-divine caster tomorrow after work. 44 levels give a lot of flexibility... I'll maybe have a character up in a few days.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 5, 2005)

*Monk-type*

Ok, this is a draft; any thing I can do to make it better? 

Forth, fifth, whatever, draft of Mri-knik, the good monk


Build:
ECL 1: Thri-Kreen Level Adjustment
ECL 2: Thri-Kreen Level Adjustment
ECL 3: Half-Celestial Level Adjustment
ECL 4: Half-Celestial Level Adjustment
ECL 5: Half-Celestial Level Adjustment
ECL 6: Half-Celestial Level Adjustment
ECL 7: Thri-Kreen Hit Die 1
ECL 8: Thri-Kreen Hit Die 2
ECL 9: Character Level 1: Monk 1
ECL 10: Character Level 2: Monk 2
ECL 11: Character Level 3: Monk 3
ECL 12: Character Level 4: Monk 4
ECL 13: Character Level 5: Monk 5
ECL 14: Character Level 6: Monk 6
ECL 15: Character Level 7: Monk 7
ECL 16: Character Level 8: Monk 8
ECL 17: Character Level 9: Monk 9
ECL 18: Character Level 10: Monk 10
ECL 19: Character Level 11: Monk 11
ECL 20: Character Level 12: Monk 12
 - Becomes an Epic Character -
ECL 21: Character Level 13: Monk 13
ECL 22: Character Level 14: Monk 14
ECL 23: Character Level 15: Monk 15
ECL 24: Character Level 16: Monk 16
ECL 25: Character Level 17: Monk 17
ECL 26: Character Level 18: Monk 18
 - May gain Epic feats - 
ECL 27: Character Level 19: Monk 19
ECL 28: Character Level 20: Monk 20
 - Gain Epic Save Bonues -
 - Becomes Epid Monk -
ECL 29: Character Level 21: Monk 21
ECL 30: Character Level 22: Monk 22
ECL 31: Character Level 23: Monk 23
ECL 32: Character Level 24: Monk 24
ECL 33: Character Level 25: Monk 25
ECL 34: Character Level 26: Monk 26
ECL 35: Character Level 27: Dervish 1
ECL 36: Character Level 28: Dervish 2
ECL 37: Character Level 29: Dervish 3
ECL 38: Character Level 30: Dervish 4 
ECL 39: Character Level 31: Dervish 5
ECL 40: Character Level 32: Dervish 6
ECL 41: Character Level 33: Dervish 7
ECL 42: Character Level 34: Dervish 8
ECL 43: Character Level 35: Dervish 9
ECL 44: Character Level 36: Dervish 10


Female Thri-Kreen Monk 26/Dervish10


*Hair: * 
*Eyes:* 
*Height:* 4'9''
*Weight:* 120 lbs
*Age: * 20
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Deity:* Gutor
*Size: * Large
*Type: * Native Outsider
*Speed: * 260 ft.
*Fly speed:* 350 ft.
*Maneuverability:* Good
*Space:* 10 ft.
*Reach: * 10 ft.


*STR:* 49 (+20) (6pts + 2racial + 4template + 12enchantment + 8size + 4morale + 5inherent)
*DEX:* 39 (+14) (6pts + 4racial + 2template + 12enchantment + 2morale + 5inherent)
*CON:* 43 (+16) (6pts + 4template + 12enchantment + 4size + 4morale + 5inherent)
*INT: * 21 (+5) (2pts - 2racial + 2template + 6enchantment + 5inherent)
*WIS: * 48 (+19) (10pts + 2racial + 4template + 9levels + 12enchantment + 5inherent)
*CHA:* 21 (+5) (2pts - 4racial + 4template + 6enchantment + 5inherent)


*HP: * 869  (28d8 + 10d10 + 608con + 9 + 7)
*Fast Healing:* 3/round


*AC:* 110 (10base + 14dex + 19wis + 5monk + 3dervish + 16armor + 4shield + 9natural + 5luck + 5deflection + 5morale + 5sacred + 5insight + 5perfection + 1dodge - 1size)
*Touch:* 85
*Flat-Footed:* 98


Saves: 
*Fortitude:* 76 (20base + 16con + 10resistance + 5luck + 5deflection + 5insight + 5sacred + 5morale + 5perfection)
*Reflex: * 77 (23base + 14dex + 10resistance + 5luck + 5deflection + 5insight + 5sacred + 5morale + 5perfection + 1dodge)
*Will:* 82 (23base + 19wis + 10resistance + 5luck + 5deflection + 5insight + 5sacred + 5morale + 5perfection)


*Spell Resistance:* 
40

*Resistances:*
Acid 10
Cold 10
Electricity 10

*Immunities:* 
Sleep Effects
Diseases
Poisons
Fear Effects
All Death Spells
Magical Death Effects
Energy Drain
Negaty Energy Effects

*Damage Reduction:*
10/magic


*Init:* +24 (14dex + 8imp.initiative + 2imp.reaction)


*Base attack bonus: * +38/+33/+28/+23


Attacks:
*Unarmed:* +73 (38base + 20str + 5enchantment + 4morale + 6luck + 1haste - 1size), 4d8+31 (20str + 5enchantment + 6luck) damage, Threat 20/x2
*Moon: * +77 (38base + 20str + 6enchantment + 3focus + 4morale + 6luck + 1haste - 1size), 2d8+32 (20str + 6enchantment + 6luck) damage + 1d6 cold damage, Threat 19-20/x2 + 1d10 cold damage.
*Sun: * +77 (38base + 20str + 6enchantment + 3focus + 4morale + 6luck + 1haste - 1size), 2d8+22 (10str + 6enchantment + 6luck) damage + 1d6 fire damage, Threat 19-20/x2 + 1d10 fire damage
*Dusk:* +76 (38base + 20str + 5enchantment + 3focus + 4morale + 6luck + 1haste - 1size), 1d8+21 (10str + 5enchantment + 6luck) damage + 1d6 electricity damage, Threat 19-20/x2 + 1d10 electricity damage
*Dawn:* +76 (38base + 20str + 5enchantment + 3focus + 4morale + 6luck + 1haste - 1size), 1d8+21 (10str + 5enchantment + 6luck) damage + 1d6 sonic damage, Threat 19-20/x2 + 1d10 sonic damage

Full Attack:  
*Moon:* +75/+75/+70/+65/+60 (- 2multiweapon), 2d8+32 + 1d6 cold, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 cold
*Sun:* +75/+75/+65/+55/+45 (-2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 2d8+22 + 1d6 fire, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 fire
*Dusk:* +74/+74/+64/+54/+44 (-2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+21 + 1d6 electricity damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 electricity
*Dawn:* +74/+74/+64/+54/+44 (-2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+21 + 1d6 sonic damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 sonic

Flurry of Blows: 
*Unarmed: * +73/+73/+68/+63/+58, 4d8+31, 20/x2
*Dusk:* +74/+74/+74/+64/+54/+44 (-2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+21 + 1d6 electricity damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 electricity
*Dawn: * +74/+74/+74/+64/+54/+44 (-2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+21 + 1d6 sonic damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 sonic

Dervish Dance:  
*Moon: * +80/+80/+75/+70/+65 (+ 5enchantment - 2multiweapon), 2d8+37 (+5enchantment) + 1d6 cold, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 cold
*Sun: * +80/+80/+70/+60/+50 (+ 5enchantment - 2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 2d8+27 (+5enchantment) + 1d6 fire, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 fire
*Dusk: * +79/+79/+69/+59/+49 (+ 5enchantment - 2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+26 (+5enchantment) + 1d6 electricity damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 electricity
*Dawn:* +79/+79/+69/+59/+49 (+ 5enchantment - 2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+26 (+5enchantment) + 1d6 sonic damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 sonic

Flurry of Blows and Dervish Dance:
*Dusk: * +79/+79/+79/+69/+59/+49 (+ 5enchantment -2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+26 (+5enchantment) + 1d6 electricity damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 electricity
*Dawn: * +79/+79/+79/+69/+59/+49 (+ 5enchantment -2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+26 (+5enchantment) + 1d6 sonic damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 sonic

A Thousand Cuts: 
*Moon: * +75/+75/+75/+70/+70/+65/+65/+60/+60 (- 2multiweapon), 2d8+32 + 1d6 cold, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 cold
*Sun: * +75/+75/+75/+65/+65/+55/+55/+45/+45 (-2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 2d8+22 + 1d6 fire, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 fire
*Dusk: * +74/+74/+74/+64/+64/+54/+54/+44/+44 (-2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+21 + 1d6 electricity damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 electricity
*Dawn:* +74/+74/+74/+64/+64/+54/+54/+44/+44 (-2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+21 + 1d6 sonic damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 sonic

A Thousand Cuts and Flurry of Blows:
*Unarmed: * +73/+73/+68/+63/+58, 4d8+31, 20/x2
*Dusk: * +74/+74/+74/+64/+64/+54/+54/+44/+44 (-2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+21 + 1d6 electricity damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 electricity
*Dawn: * +74/+74/+74/+64/+64/+54/+54/+44/+44 (-2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+21 + 1d6 sonic damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 sonic

A Thousand Cuts and Dervish Dance:
*Moon: * +80/+80/+80/+75/+75/+70/+70/+65/+65 (+ 5enchantment - 2multiweapon), 2d8+37 (+5enchantment) + 1d6 cold, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 cold
*Sun:* +80/+80/+80/+70/+70/+60/+60/+50/+50 (+ 5enchantment - 2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 2d8+27 (+5enchantment) + 1d6 fire, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 fire
*Dusk:* +79/+79/+79/+69/+69/+59/+59/+49/+49 (+ 5enchantment - 2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+26 (+5enchantment) + 1d6 electricity damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 electricity
*Dawn: * +79/+79/+79/+69/+69/+59/+59/+49/+49 (+ 5enchantment - 2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+26 (+5enchantment) + 1d6 sonic damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 sonic

A Thousand Cuts, Flurry of Blows and Dervish Dance:
*Dusk: * +79/+79/+79/+79/+69/+69/+59/+59/+49/+49 (+ 5enchantment - 2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+26 (+5enchantment) + 1d6 electricity damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 electricity
*Dawn: * +79/+79/+79/+79/+69/+69/+59/+59/+49/+49 (+ 5enchantment - 2multiweapon (- 5multiweapon (- 10multiweapon (- 15multiweapon), 1d8+26 (+5enchantment) + 1d6 sonic damage, 19-20/x2 + 1d10 sonic



Special Attacks:  
*Daylight (Su): * Can use Daylight, as the spell, at will
*Smite Evil (Su): * 1/day, make a melee attack and deal extra damage = to HD (max +20) to av evil foe


Spell-Like abilities:
CL = HD
*DC:* 10 + spell level + cha ( + 1sacred to Divination spells)
Protection from evil: 3/day
Bless: 1/day
Aid: 1/day
Detect Evil: 1/day
Cure Serious Wounds: 1/day
Neutralize Poison: 1/day
Holy Smite: 1/day
Remove Disease: 1/day
Dispel Evil: 1/day
Holy Word: 1/day
Holy Aura: 3/day
Hallow: 1/day
Mass Charm Monster: 1/day
Summon Monster IX (Celestials Only): 1/day
Ressurection: 1/day


Skills:
*Skill points:* 196
*Max Rank for class skills:* 39

Balance: 63 (25ranks +14dex +  20competence + 4morale)
Climb: 59 (15ranks + 20str + 20competence + 4morale)
Hide: 53 (35ranks + 14dex + 4morale)
Jump: 162 (7ranks + 20str + 30racial + 20competence + 2synergy + 80speed + 4morale)
Listen: 56 (33ranks + 19wis + 4morale)
Move Silently: 53 (35ranks + 14dex + 4morale)
Perform (dance): 11 (2ranks + 5cha + 4morale)
Spot: 50 (27ranks + 19wis + 4morale)
Tumble: 53 (13ranks + 14dex + 20competence + 2synergy + 4morale)


Feats: 
Racial Bonus - Deflect Arrows
Lvl 1 - Multiweapon Fighting
Bonus Monk - Stunning Fist
Bonus Monk - Improved Unarmed Strike
Lvl 3 - Martial Weapon Proficiency
Bonus Monk - Combat Reflxes
Lvl 6 - Improved Initiative
Bonus Monk - Improved Disarm
Lvl 9 - Combat Expertise
Lvl 12 - Dodge
Lvl 15 - Mobility
Lvl 18 - Improved Multiweapon Fighting
Lvl 21 - Weapon Focus (Gythka)
Lvl 24 - Weapon Focus (Kama)
Monk Bonus - Improved Combat Reflexes
Lvl 27 - Greater Multiweapon Fighting
Bonus Dervish - Spring Attack
Lvl 30 - Epic Weapon Focus (Gythka)
Lvl 33 - Epic Weapon Focus (Kama)
Lvl 36 - Perfect Multiweapon Fighting
Lvl 39 - Superior Initiative 


*Languages: * 
Common
Thri-Kreen


*Equipment:*
Book of Str +5 137,000
Book of Con +5 137,000
Book of Dex +5 137,000
Book of Int +5 137,000
Book of Wis +5 137,000
Book of Cha +5 137,000
Total 822,000

Head Slot - Headband of Gutor
+12 Enchantment to Wisdom, Strength, Constitution and Dexterity, 4,680,000

Eye slot - Mask of Beauty
+6 Enchantment to Intelligence and Charisma, 117,000

Neck slot - Amulet of Mighty Fist
+5 Enchantment bonus to Unarmed Attacks, 150,000

Torso slot - Impenetrable Vest
+5 Luck, Deflection, Morale, Sacres, Natural, Insight and Perfection bonus to AC, 634,375

Body slot - Open

Waist slot - Belt of Supreme Intervention
Continous Righteous Might, Valient Fury, Greater Heroism, Divine Power, Haste, Divine Favor, Elation, Shield, 1,998,000

Wrist slot - Bracers of Epic Soulfire Armor 
+16 Soulfire Armor, 4,000,000

Shoulder slot - Cape of Protection
+10 Resistance, +5 Luck, Deflection, Insight, Sacred, Morale and Perfection to Saves, 1,462,500

Hand Slot - Gloves of Emergencies
Mass Heal (CL25), 5/day, Planeshift, 3/day, Greater Teleport, 10/day, Miracle, 3/day, True Ressurection 3/day, Time Stop, 3/day, Mordekainen's Disjunction, 3/day, 2,110,740

Boot slot - Boots of Swiftness
Doubles speed, Jumping is not limited by height, +20 Competence on Balance, Climb, Jump and Tumble. 3/day; Haste for 20 rounds, 256,000

Ring 1 - Ring of Epic Spell Resistance
40 SR, 290,000

Ring 2 - Ring of Rapid Healing
Fast heals 3/round, 300,000

Gythka - Moon and Sun
+6 Keen Magebane and Icy Burst / +6 Keen Magebane and Flaming Burst, 4,000,660

Kama - Dusk
+5 Keen Magebane and Shocking Burst Kama

Kama - Dawn
+5 Keen Magebane and Sonic Burst Kama

Clear & Irididescent Ioun stones
Sustain creature without food, water and air, 22,000

Hewards Handy Havresack, 2,000
Mundane items, like bedroll, flint & steel etc, 1,000 
Gems, 500,000

Money 329,121


Race:
*Thri-Kreen:*
Darkvision 60 ft.
Multiple Limbs
Natural Attacks
Poison: Bite, initial 1d6 dex, secondary paralysis. Dc11+con
Leap: +30racial on jump

*Half-Celestial Template:*
Natural Weapons are considered magic weapons
Darkvision 60 ft.
+4 fort against poisons


Class:
*Monk:*
Bonus Feat: Either Improved grapple or Stunning Fist at 1st leve, Combat Reflexes or Deflect Arrows at 2nd level, Improved Disarm or Improved Trip at 6th level
AC Bonus (Ex): Add Wis Modifier to AC
Ac Bonus (Ex): Gains an +5 bonus to AC
Flurry of Blows (Ex): When Using Full Attack, can make one extra attack at highest base attack, all attacks takes -2 penalty.
Unarmed Strike: Gains Improved Unarmed Strike feat
Evasion (Ex): If makes a successful reflex save against an attack that does half attack on a successful save, instead take no damage.
Fast Movement (Ex): +80 ft speed.
Still Mind (Ex): +2 bonus on saves against enchantments
Ki Strike (Ex): Her Unarmed attacks are empowered with Ki. Unarmed attacks are treated as Magic, Lawful, Adamantine weapons for overcoming DR.
Slow Fall (Ex): May fall any distance without taking damage
Purity of Blood (Ex): Immunity to all diseases
Wholeness of Body (Su): Can heal her own wounds. Can heal = monk level x2
Improved Evasion (Ex): Same as Evasion, only if save fails, take only half damage
Diamond Body (Su): Immunity to poisons
Abundant Step (Su): Can use dimension door 1/day, Caster level = monk level /2
Diamond Soul (Ex): Gains SR = Monk level +10
Quivering Palms (Su): 1/week, if hits, can attempt to slay the creature
Timeless Body (Ex): Cannot be aged.
Tongue of the Sun and Moon (Ex): Can speak with any living creature
Empty Body (Su): May be etheral rounds = monkl level/day
Perfect Self: Is in effect an Outsider

*Dervish:*
AC Bonus (Ex): Gains an +3 bonus to AC
Dervish Dance (Ex): 5/day, Can make an full-attack and still move full speed. Must move 5 ft. between each attack. 
Movement Mastery (Ex): May take 10, even when usually not able to
Slashing Blades (Ex): Treats Scimitar as light weapons
Fast Movement (Ex): +15 ft. speed.
Spring Attack: Gains the Spring Attack Feat
Dance of Death: Gains Cleave while in Dervish Dance
Improved Reaction (Ex): Gains +2 initative
Elaborate Parry (Ex): Gains +4 AC when fighting defensively
Tireless Dance: No longer becomes fatigues after Dervish Dance
A Thousand Cuts (Ex) 1/day, May double the number of melee attacks while performing a full attack. Gains the Great Cleave in A Thousand Cuts


*Proficiencies:*
Monk weapons


*Info:*
Recruited by Gutor from her home-plane, Mri-knik serves her lord loyally. She studied for a while in a cloister with several other monks, but soon got tired, she felt she didn't learn anything to help her. So she left the cloister, and traveled the world. A young, unarmed woman... Many a foe have taken her for easy prey, fortunately for her, she is no easy quarry, and survives to this day, doing her lors bidding.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 5, 2005)

Assuming there are slots open still...


*Background*
Aalim Maalik (Ah-LEEM mah-LEEK) is older than legends, some mountains, and even some gods. In the depths of history Aalim Maalik was one of the first mages to journey to the other planes of existence, to master his craft, to anger the gods, incur their punishment, redeem himself, and to find his place among them.

Before the youngest of races drew first breath, Aalim Maalik created some of the first laws that the world had ever known by journeying to the outer planes and taking the essence f lawfulness into the wilderness. He forged a city there, creating language and culture marveled at by all and regarded with jealousy by the forces of evil. Being neither a saint nor an appeaser, Aalim Maalik made no treaties with the good gods and discouraged their worship. When the proto-demigod Venalvee attacked his grand city though, Aalim Maalik was infuriated at the forces of good and lawfulness. After banishing the deity to his home plane, he set out upon a mission of vengeance and fury upon Celestia that dwarfed his mission of righteousness in the Lower Planes seeking Vanalvee.. 

His madness was pure; his purpose was clear, his mightiness unquestionable; but the forces of good vanquished him and placed upon him a powerful Binding. Centuries passed, and the prison that Aalim Maalik resided in was forgotten by all in the time it took to reduce his once great city to dust and ashes. Great kings and heroes came to meet their dooms seeking to plunder his prison, and spellcasters of great wisdom sought him out to seek his counsel.  

Stuck in his ageless confinement, Aalim Maalik tempered his fury if not his supreme arrogance. His created servant Melkaa (mel-KAH) brought him news and items from the outside world, albeit slowly and ponderously. Pantheons changed while Aalim Maalik's existence did not. Definitions of good and evil itself became more refined, morphed into concepts that passed ancient beings like Aalim Maalik by. Eventually even the beings seeking counsel with Aalim Maalik became ancient themselves, as only the truly old stood any chance of remembering the forgotten pathways that led to his residence.

One day the magical imprisonment lifted without warning, leaving a somewhat puzzled but stoic Aalim Maalik with only a written proposal upon beaten sheets of platinum. With only the comment, " I do this not for you, but for myself and for my People," the magus agreed. 

*Appearance*
Aalim Maalik looks very much like what he is most definitely not, ordinary.  In fact he doesn’t particularly look much like anyone’s preconceived notions of what a mighty wizard from before time should look like. Except when he’s wearing his full regalia of magic items he tends to look like someone’s dad perhaps, or maybe a baker or accountant. His sandy brown and gray hair, nondescript brown eyes, the softly wrinkled lines of his somewhat-darker-than-is-usual face, and portly pot-belly just don’t scream WIZARD to most people. In fact, some people fail to notice him at all when Melkaa is present. Giant hulking constructs stained with eons worth of bloodstains and repaired damage are just more impressive.

*Personality*
Aalim Maalik is quiet from eons of imprisonment, but when he does choose to talk it is from the certainty of a man convinced of his own godlike ability and self-importance. He has anachronistic habits and attitudes, tends to refer to things that happened thousands of years ago as if they were still happening, and might comfortably be called a dinosaur if it weren’t for his essential brilliance. 

More than anything else though Aalim Maalik believes in rules, not prissy rules concerned with the welfare of old people but hard, concrete rules that younger, less intelligent beings just can’t understand. He spouts them off occasionally when he thinks he’s doing you a favor. A lot of them though, basically revolve around not touching the mean magi’s things and why Baleful Polymorph is an appropriate response for waking up a millions of years old wizard before 9am. 

Think of Yul Brenner's personality and mannerisms from The King & I, mixed with the appearance of your most bland male middle-aged neighbor and you've probably got the mix right. Aalim Maalik is a king among men and, at least in his mind, among the gods as well. His only comment about hubris is that it is a regretable modern concept that they didn't have "in his day", which - to be fair - was long enough ago that he could have involved himself in the longterm genetics of dragons as a hobby if he'd cared to.

Characterwise he's probably going to be a Wizard, perhaps with some dabbling bits in the mix since I figure I can safely "play" with 14 levels. Maybe human paragon levels or something, but really I think full Wizard progression would be pretty nice - especially since I doubt anyone else would be that "pure".


----------



## Albedo (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey ArmrFati, were do you get that jacket from? Last time I checked, there was NO possible armor slot a monk could wear and retain his abilities. Also, whats the DMs position on created items? lastly, your gonna have to fix your levels there guy. The Dervish is NOT a monk prestige class, which means if you take it, you can NEVER take a level of monk again. Aslo, you have to work on fixing your feats. Also, you have to take Keen Strike before you take Vorpal Strike.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 5, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> This sounds interesting.  However, I have never done anything at epic level.  I will write something in soon.
> 
> The troubleshooting group needs to have someone discrete and stealthy.
> 
> Virgil was a master spy and a point man in the beginning of his young life.  Going through wars and whoring himself out to the highest bidder, he worked from every angle.  Increasing his experience by leaps and bounds.  He was no assassin and when he noticed that assassin s where being used with more frequency, he focused and learned how to be an anti- assassin thereby helping kings to root out this evil scourge.  From these job(s) Virgil was noticed by the gods and tapped to join the troubleshooters group.  He than gained further experience as an infiltrator and spy, never varying nor watering down his quest for improved ‘rogue’ training.





Above is my background.  I have never created a character above 20th level.  I would like some help in figuring out those added in things needed for that level.  Should I do  20th level character and look for guidance on how to increase him an additional 24 levels?


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 5, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Hey ArmrFati, were do you get that jacket from? Last time I checked, there was NO possible armor slot a monk could wear and retain his abilities. Also, whats the DMs position on created items? lastly, your gonna have to fix your levels there guy. The Dervish is NOT a monk prestige class, which means if you take it, you can NEVER take a level of monk again.





The jacket, is in effect a regular piece of clothing with an armor enchantment bonus on it.
...and as long as he havn't said anything about character-creation rules, I'll just play around 

Monk/dervish levels switched around.
Keen & Vorpal switched places, and I've had Weapon Focus (Kama) All along.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 5, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> The jacket, is in effect a regular piece of clothing with an armor enchantment bonus on it.
> ...and as long as he havn't said anything about character-creation rules, I'll just play around
> 
> Ah, true that about the monk, I'll switch around the levels, allthough it wont change anything.




sad to say it guy, you can only add armor enhancements to actual armor. Which means you can't use it as a monk. Btw, what is soulfire?


----------



## Albedo (Jul 5, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> The jacket, is in effect a regular piece of clothing with an armor enchantment bonus on it.
> ...and as long as he havn't said anything about character-creation rules, I'll just play around
> 
> Monk/dervish levels switched around.
> Keen & Vorpal switched places, and I've had Weapon Focus (Kama) All along.




Ya, I kinda noticed that after the fact.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 5, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> sad to say it guy, you can only add armor enhancements to actual armor. Which means you can't use it as a monk. Btw, what is soulfire?




Ah, not exactly, Look at the bracers of armor. Soulfire is a +4bonus armor enchantment from BoeD.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 5, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Ah, not exactly, Look at the bracers of armor. Soulfire is a +4bonus armor enchantment from BoeD.




And therin lies my point. While you could take bracers of armor, they can't be enhanced with armor only properties like soulfire.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 5, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> And therin lies my point. While you could take bracers of armor, they can't be enhanced with armor only properties like soulfire.




Ah, then I'd have to find some other way to be immune to death effects etc. 

Anyway, I just spoke with some of the guys over at the WotC board..



			
				BelRex said:
			
		

> As far as I know, as long as the item itself doesn't have anl armor bonus(like a silk shirt would have an AC bonus of +0) you can enchant it similar to armor and grant yourself an AC bonus.   Hasn't this been recently brought up on the Faerun boards? And there are shirts similar to this that give damage reduction, in the MH.




I'm not sure myself, heh.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm almost positive I've seen a sidebar about putting armor bonuses on bracers of armor, but I admit I haven't found it yet. When I find it I'll help you out.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 5, 2005)

Like the guy you quoted said though, you enchant it similar to armor with an AC bonus. But since it is not armor (or else you couldn't wear it), It can't be enchanted with armor only magical abilities.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 5, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Like the guy you quoted said though, you enchant it similar to armor with an AC bonus. But since it is not armor (or else you couldn't wear it), It can't be enchanted with armor only magical abilities.




Ok, nevermind anyway, I removed the jacket thingie and made it a bracers of armor instead


----------



## James Heard (Jul 5, 2005)

There it is, Page 130 of the Arms & Equipment Guide:


> *Bracers of Armor and Armor Special Abilities*
> A character who has the Craft Magic Arms and Armor and Craft Wondrous Item feats, as well as _mage armor_ and all the other prerequisites necessary can add the armor special abilities shown on Table 8-6 in the _Dungeon Master's Guide_(ed. 3.0)to a set of _bracers of armor_. The cost is the same as for adding a special ability to normal armor: an increase in the effective bonus of the bracers.



(more follows, but I'm lazy)


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 5, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> There it is, Page 130 of the Arms & Equipment Guide:
> 
> (more follows, but I'm lazy)




Thanks!


----------



## Rino (Jul 5, 2005)

still building my character... i will be done with it in a few hours if i can find them


----------



## Jemal (Jul 6, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Above is my background.  I have never created a character above 20th level.  I would like some help in figuring out those added in things needed for that level.  Should I do  20th level character and look for guidance on how to increase him an additional 24 levels?




Wouldn't suggest it.  Epic characters are more effective when they're Created AS epic level.. Or you could just tell us what you want your character to do, and let us give you ideas on how to achieve it.  Personally, I'm having FUN with mine...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 6, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Wouldn't suggest it.  Epic characters are more effective when they're Created AS epic level.. Or you could just tell us what you want your character to do, and let us give you ideas on how to achieve it.  Personally, I'm having FUN with mine...





He would be a rogue with maxed out listen/spot/search skills.  I figure 1 level of shawdow dancer to get a hide skill, if needed maybe a fighter level or two to get additional feats.  Maybe even a few duelist as well.  Not sure about that though.  But for the most part roughly 40 levels of rogue.  I almost done creating the 1st 20 levels as a rouge so there is no watering down of those abilities.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 6, 2005)

*A work in progress. Orion basics...*

Name:  Orion Arathain

Class:  Ranger 11/Wizard 9/ Eldritch Knight 10/ Archmage 5/ Bladesinger 9
Race:  High Elf
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity: 
Age: 350
Gender: Male
Height: 5’5”
Weight: 145 pounds
Eyes: Blue 
Hair: Red
Skin: Fair

BASE Ability Scores: Str: 12/Dex: 18/Con: 12/Int:20 /Wis: 14/Cha: 16 
HP:  (11d8+9d4+10d6+5d4+9d8+44 Con)
AC:  (+4 Dex)
Init: + (+4 dex) 
BAB: +27/+22/+17
Saves: Fort: +23/ Ref: +26/ Will: +23 

Equipment Modified Ability Scores: Str: 12/Dex: 18/Con: 12/Int:20 /Wis: 14/Cha: 16 
HP:  (11d8+9d4+10d6+5d4+9d8+44 Con)
AC:  (+4 Dex)
Init: + (+4 dex) 
BAB: +27/+22/+17
Saves: Fort: +23/ Ref: +26/ Will: +23 


Attacks: 
Melee: +27/+27/+22/+17, Melee off hand: +27
Ranged: +27/+22/+17

Racial Abilities:
As Elf

Class Abilities: 
Favored Enemies: Magical beasts, Abberations, Goblinoids.
Track
Wild Empathy
Combat Style Mastery (Two Weapons)
Endurance
Animal Companion (Not used)
Woodland stride
Swift Tracker
Evasion
Familiar (Improved)
Scribe Scrolls
Bladesong style
Lesser and Greater Spellsong
Song of Celerity 2&4th

Ranger spells:
1st : 2
2nd: 2
3rd :1

Bladesinger Spells:

Arcane Spells: (As 23rd level caster)
Cantrips:
1st Level:
2nd Level:
3rd Level:
4th Level:
5th Level:-1
6th Level:-1
7th Level:-2
8th Level:-1
9th Level: 

High Arcana:
Mastery of Elements
Mastery of Shaping
Spell Power (As 24th level)
Mastery of Counterspelling
Spell Like ability (Plane Shift)

Feats: 
Skill focus (Spell Craft), Spell Focus Conjuration, Spell Focus Evocation, Weapon Focus Longsword, Combat Casting, Combat expertise, Dodge, Eschew Materials, Mobility, Spring Attack.
8 Left


Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Hide +0 (+4 Dex, 14 ranks) 
Move Silently +0 (+4 Dex, 14 ranks) 
Listen +0 (+2 Wis, 14 ranks) 
Search +0 (+5 Int) 
Spot +0 (+2 Wis, 14 ranks)
Knowledge nature + (+2 Wis, 14 Ranks)
Survival + (+2 Wis, 14 ranks)
Knowledge Arcana + (+5 Int, 33 Ranks)
Spellcraft + (+5 Int, 33 Ranks)
Balance + (+4 Dex, 11 ranks)
Concentration + (+2 Con, 14 ranks)
Tumble + (+4 Dex, 11 ranks)
Perform Dance + (+2 Cha, 11 ranks)
Perform Sing + (+2 Cha, 11 ranks)

Languages: 
Elven, Common, Celestial, Infernal, Abyssal, Goblin and 

Gear: (Total weight: w) 


Physical Description: 


Personality:


----------



## James Heard (Jul 6, 2005)

Not to put a too fine point on it, but it would REALLY help if there were some basics out there on character generation from the GM. Epic Spellcasting? Craft rules/XP overflow for item crafters? What's getting nerfed/some basic rules (like the point buy tally and equipment GP available we've all been discussing). There's not much further I can go with an Epic wizard until. For instance:

*Feats* Eschew Materials, Combat Casting, Scribe Scroll, Spell Penetration, Quicken Spell, Greater Spell Penetration, Craft Rod, Craft Wondrous Item, Forge Ring, Craft Magic Arms & Armor, Maximize Spell, Craft Wand, Craft Construct, Epic Spellcasting, Craft Epic Magic Arms & Armor, Ignore Material Components, Improved Spell Capacity (x2), Multispell (x2), Enhance Spell, Craft Epic Wondrous Item, Craft Epic Rod, Still Spell, Automatic Still Spell, Automatic Quicken Spell, Epic Spell Penetration, Forge Epic Ring, Efficient Item Creation 
IF
Craft rules suck for this game then non-Epic craft feats are Empower Spell, Enlarge Spell, Chain Spell, Extend Spell, Heighten Spell, Silent Spell and Epic craft feats are Automatic Quicken Spell (2 more times), Multispell (x2) & Improved Metamagic 
IF 
Epic Spellcasting vanishes/is nerfed then Epic Spellcasting become one more Automatic Quicken Spell

Not only do I need to know what my character looks like after feating him, I can't be bothered to buy equipment until I know what the rules I'm going to buy anything under are like. And if, by more concise overview of the campaign I think that Knowledge: Nobility is going to be absolutely useless I want to change that too.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 6, 2005)

> Race: Thri-Kreen



What book's Thri-Kreen from.


> *STR:* 49 (+20) (6pts + 2racial + 4template + 12enchantment + 8size + 4morale + 5inherent)
> *DEX:* 39 (+14) (6pts + 4racial + 2template + 12enchantment + 2morale + 5inherent)
> *CON:* 43 (+16) (6pts + 4template + 12enchantment + 4size + 4morale + 5inherent)
> *INT: * 21 (+5) (2pts - 2racial + 2template + 6enchantment + 5inherent)
> ...



How'd you get the Morale Bonuses?  Elation'll give you +2 Morale to STR and Dex, but where's the rest coming from?



> *AC:* 110 (10base + 14dex + 19wis + 5monk + 3dervish + 16armor + 4shield + 9natural + 5luck + 5deflection + 5morale + 5sacred + 5insight + 5perfection + 1dodge - 1size)
> *Touch:* 85
> *Flat-Footed:* 98



Flat-footed Should be: 95 (10base + 19wis + 5monk + 3dervish + 16armor + 4shield + 9natural + 5luck + 5deflection + 5morale + 5sacred + 5insight + 5perfection - 1size)



> EQUIPMENT



OK.. looooooots of addition errors here.


> Head Slot - Headband of Gutor
> +12 Enchantment to Wisdom, Strength, Constitution and Dexterity, 4,680,000



UM... This is a LOT more than that.. I work it out to 10,800,000.  


> Eye slot - Mask of Beauty
> +6 Enchantment to Intelligence and Charisma, 117,000



Should be 126,000


> Neck slot - Amulet of Mighty Fist
> +5 Enchantment bonus to Unarmed Attacks, 150,000



that's allright.


> Torso slot - Impenetrable Vest
> +5 Luck, Deflection, Morale, Sacres, Natural, Insight and Perfection bonus to AC, 634,375



Don't know what Perfection comes from so can't price this.


> Waist slot - Belt of Supreme Intervention
> Continous Righteous Might, Valient Fury, Greater Heroism, Divine Power, Haste, Divine Favor, Elation, Shield, 1,998,000



OK need to know where Valiant fury's from and what Caster Level all the spells are at.


> Wrist slot - Bracers of Epic Soulfire Armor
> +16 Soulfire Armor, 4,000,000



Works.


> Shoulder slot - Cape of Protection
> +10 Resistance, +5 Luck, Deflection, Insight, Sacred, Morale and Perfection to Saves, 1,462,500



Again.. perfection=unknown to me.


> Hand Slot - Gloves of Emergencies
> Mass Heal (CL25), 5/day, Planeshift, 3/day, Greater Teleport, 10/day, Miracle, 3/day, True Ressurection 3/day, Time Stop, 3/day, Mordekainen's Disjunction, 3/day, 2,110,740



OK Assuming these're all CL25 (The minimum since that's what you've got Mass Heal at)
These should cost... 2,475,000


> Money 329,121



Don't know how much we're starting with, but assuming 20 Mill for 44th lvl you are 5,164,139
in debt.



> Race:
> *Thri-Kreen:*
> Darkvision 60 ft.
> Multiple Limbs
> ...



Again.. where's it from?


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Thri-Kreen is from the EPH.
As for my items, here's the spreadsheet I've used.

Morale to Stats are from some of the continuous spells.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 6, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Thri-Kreen is from the EPH.
> As for my items, here's the spreadsheet I've used.
> 
> Morale to Stats are from some of the continuous spells.




k, the morale bonus from the spell should be +2, not + 4, I still have not found Valiant fury, and where did you get natural armor +9? you should get +5 from your item and +3 racial. Lastly, where do you get a perfection bonus from?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 6, 2005)

Also, Albedo and I would like to apologize for all this critisism. We just want your character to be right, thats all.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 6, 2005)

k, I found Valient fury, so I see the morale bonus.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Also, Albedo and I would like to apologize for all this critisism. We just want your character to be right, thats all.




Nothing to appologize, constructive critisism is always appreciated!

As for Valiant Fury, it is from Complete Warrior, grants +4morale bonus on strength and constitution. 

As for natural armor, i get 3 fom Thri-Kreen and 1 from Half Celestial. 5 from item.

The perfection bonuses... dunno 
I copied the AC & Save items from the WotC boards.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 6, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Nothing to appologize, constructive critisism is always appreciated!
> 
> As for Valiant Fury, it is from Complete Warrior, grants +4morale bonus on strength and constitution.
> 
> ...




K, thanks alot. I'm not sure if the DM wil allow profection bonuses, or created items at all, but I appreciate knowing where your stuff came from. Other than the cost inconsistancies, everything seems good now.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> K, thanks alot. I'm not sure if the DM wil allow profection bonuses, or created items at all, but I appreciate knowing where your stuff came from. Other than the cost inconsistancies, everything seems good now.




Heh, I doubt he will. He doesnt seem to be very interested in getting this game going, so I dunno...

As for the cost inconsistancies, what are those? Need to update my spreadsheet, heh


----------



## Albedo (Jul 6, 2005)

AmorFati said:
			
		

> Heh, I doubt he will. He doesnt seem to be very interested in getting this game going, so I dunno...
> 
> As for the cost inconsistancies, what are those? Need to update my spreadsheet, heh




I can't speak for Jemal, and I don't use the chart, but I can give you one example of something you kinda messed up. This might give you a good example of what to check for.

Head Slot - Headband of Gutor
+12 Enchantment to Wisdom, Strength, Constitution and Dexterity, 4,680,000

k, first of all, the cost for each bonus seperatly in there own slot is 1,400,000. if you times it by four you get 5,600,000. This is already over what you have it given as. Now, add in the fact that Dex, Con, and Str are in the wrong slot and each one multiplies by 1.5. This leaves you with 3 costs of 2,100,000 and one cost of 1,400,000. Now add in that every extra enhancement other than the most expensive one is multiplied by 1.5. this means one of the 2,100,000 stays unchanged and all the others are raised. The net result is two stats costing 3,150,000 each (say strength and con), and the other ones cost cost 2,100,000 each (dex and wis). Your grand total then would be 10,500,000. Try applying these rules to some of the other items, though I couldn't do the spells cause item creation ain't my thing. Try seeing if you had the right caster level for your items, since they all have to be at the highest one used in order to make the item.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

Ah, yup, found my error in the spreadsheat, I've got all the +12 at 0,75 cost, heh 

As for the spells, I didnt know that all spells had to be at same CL, I'll go fix that now then.


----------



## AmorFati (Jul 6, 2005)

WotC SRD said:
			
		

> Multiple Similar Abilities: For items with multiple similar abilities that don’t take up space on a character’s body use the following formula: Calculate the price of the single most costly ability, then add 75% of the value of the next most costly ability, plus one-half the value of any other abilities.




This is what confuses me. Does it mean that when I have several simliar abilities, like saves, should I then calculate with:

Most Costly ability: 100%
Second most costly: 175%
Thirdt most costly: 150%

OR

Most Costly ability: 100%
Second most costly: 75%
Thirdt most costly: 50%


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 6, 2005)

Where is the guy who is going to run this?

Can I buy all of these tome available to enhance my abilities?  Can I buy 2 "Tome of Understanding +x" and increase my score by x+x?
__________________________________________
Initial draft. 

Elf
Lvl Duelist3/Shadow Dancer 1/Rogue 40
Str 11 (+1 level)
Dex 24 (+2 racial +5 level) 
Con 10 (-2 racial + 3level)
Int 16
Wis 14
Cha 10 (+2level)


BAB +27/22/17/12/+7/2
AC  23 (10+3 int+7 dex+ misc)
HP (6+39d6+3d6+1d8+0) 216


----------



## James Heard (Jul 6, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Where is the guy who is going to run this?
> 
> Can I buy all of these tome available to enhance my abilities?  Can I buy 2 "Tome of Understanding +x" and increase my score by x+x?



Not by the rules you can't, all of the tomes and manuals give you inherent bonuses to your stats - like _Wish_ does. Therefore, they don't stack. The good news for folks making Epic characters from whole cloth is that you don't have to pay for the "upgrade" volumes, you just pay for the bit that you want applied in the end.

I dunno where the GM is though


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm out of this one. Too much effort with no info from the GM.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 6, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> The good news for folks making Epic characters from whole cloth is that you don't have to pay for the "upgrade" volumes, you just pay for the bit that you want applied in the end.
> 
> I dunno where the GM is though





Can you explain this?  Are you saying we can just buy the +5 an d be done with it?


----------



## James Heard (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm saying that if you buy a +1 inherent bonus item and a +5 inherent bonus item, and use both of them, the +1 inherent bonus item gets "lost" because the +1 inherent bonus doesn't stack with the +5 inherent bonus that supercedes it. It's like wearing a +2 enhancement item and a +4 enhancement item, only the +4 enhancement item applies because of stacking rules.

When you're making a character and developing them over time sometimes those "lesser"  inherent bonus items start looking really good for your primary stats as you can afford them. When you're making an epic character from whole cloth you don't need to expend finite resources on things to "get you to where you're at", only items that apply strictly to the task at hand. That means you're not paying for thousands of potions, wands, and scrolls most of the time either - with inherent bonus items you should pay for the highest bonus you want to apply at the game start.

I hope that wasn't as clear as mud.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for the answer.


But without a GM it may be moot.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2005)

ATTN: PATE POT PETE!

Are you still around?  We need info from you if you're still planning on running this game.

And if you aren't, then could you please do us the courtesy of telling us so that we can either move on to other things or find a new DM/Campaign for these characters?

I ask b/c the boards say you were logged on this morning, but you haven't posted here in a while...


----------

